# Kreuzung zwischen Goldorfe und Goldfisch?



## Trasunpeda (30. Juli 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich habe schon im Internet nach einer Antwort gesucht, aber leider nichts Konkretes herausgefunden 
Ich habe seit kurzer Zeit auch Goldorfen in meinem Teich und wollte gerne wissen, ob eine Kreuzung zwischen Goldfischen und Goldorfen möglich ist?
Da der __ Aland (eine Unterart = __ Goldorfe) eine Karpfenart ist und der __ Goldfisch ebenso, müsse dies doch eigentlich möglich sein.
Hat Jemand hier im Forum mehr Informationen über dieses Thema oder sogar Erfahrungen (Nachwuchs)?
Ich bedanke mich schon einmal im Voraus für Eure Antworten/Hilfe!

Gruß
Harald


----------



## Plätscher (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kreuzung zwischen  Goldorfe und  Goldfisch?*

Hallo Harald,

nur weil beide zur Familie der Cyprinidae gehören heißt das noch lange nicht das sie sich kreuzen lassen. Z.B. gehören die Menschen zur Familie der Primaten und hast du schon mal eine Kreuzung zwischen verschiedenen Affenarten oder Menschen gesehen?, geht auch nicht. 

wenn ich gerade so überlege  kopfkratz , ziehe ich meinen letzten Satz zurück.


----------



## jolantha (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kreuzung zwischen  Goldorfe und  Goldfisch?*



Plätscher schrieb:


> wenn ich gerade so überlege  kopfkratz , ziehe ich meinen letzten Satz zurück.




Ein sehr weiser Entschluß  !


----------



## Trasunpeda (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kreuzung zwischen  Goldorfe und  Goldfisch?*

Hallo Jürgen,

danke für Deinen Kommentar, das sehe ich auch ein, aber leider beantwortet das nicht meine Frage.

Hast Du Goldfische und Goldorfen in deinem Teich? Irendwelche Erfahrungswerte ob es Nachwuchs geben könnte?

Danke nochmal und Gruß
Harald


----------



## Plätscher (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kreuzung zwischen  Goldorfe und  Goldfisch?*

Hallo Harald,

was ich mit meinem Beitrag ausdrücken wollte ist das beide Arten entwicklungsgeschichtlich so weit auseinander sind, das eine Kreuzung schlicht unmöglich ist.


----------



## neuemmendorfer (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kreuzung zwischen  Goldorfe und  Goldfisch?*

Moin,

Goldorfen und Goldfische sind eine recht häufige Kombination in Gartenteichen. Wenn sie sich kreuzen würden, wäre dies bekannt. Ich weiß nur, dass sich Karauschen gelegentlich mit Goldfischen kreuzen.

LG Ronny


----------



## willi1954 (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kreuzung zwischen  Goldorfe und  Goldfisch?*



> Ich weiß nur, dass sich Karauschen gelegentlich mit Goldfischen kreuzen.



ja, weil Karauschen die Ursprungsform der Goldfische sind.


----------



## Limnos (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kreuzung zwischen  Goldorfe und  Goldfisch?*

Hi

@ ja, weil Karauschen die Ursprungsform der Goldfische sind. 

Das ist nicht ganz richtig: Die Silberkarausche oder __ Giebel (Carassius gibelio) gilt als die Wildform des Goldfischs. nicht die gewöhnliche __ Karausche (Carassius carassius). Aber beide gehören der Gattung Carassius an, und im allgemeinen kann sich, was der gleichen *Gatt*ung angehört auch be*gatt*en.
Oft sind dann aber die Bastarde selbst steril. Aber Verwandtschaftsgrade sind fließend, sodass man sie nicht immer in das starre System Linné s pressen kann. So soll es Bastarde gegeben haben zwischen dem Afrikanischen Elefanten (Loxodonta africana) und dem Indischen Elefanten (Elephas maximus) obwohl sie verschiedenen Gattungen angehören. Aber Bastarde zwischen Idus  idus und Carassius (gibelio) auratus halte ich auch für ausgeschlossen.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------

